# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  FK EXCLUSIVE Interview with Director Mr Ranjith Shankar - PFC

## abcdmachan

*Interview with Director Mr Ranjith Shankar  (Our PFC) 

 Watch and N'joy........

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uefo9HKao7I[/ame]
*

----------


## KHILADI

Innu varumo?

----------


## Saaradhi

edit title..........................

NAMMUDE SWANTHAM PFC  ennu bracket il koduku,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

thanks abcd machan and lakkooran................:clap; :Clap:

----------


## KHILADI

Swanthom=Swantham...abcdefg....

----------


## abcdmachan

> Swanthom=Swantham...abcdefg....


*Maatti................*

----------


## MESSENGER

Come on..........PFC............ :Clapping:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## abcdmachan

> edit title..........................
> 
> NAMMUDE SWANTHAM PFC  ennu bracket il koduku,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> thanks abcd machan and lakkooran................:clap;


*Edit Cheythu macha.....*

----------


## abcdmachan

> Innu varumo?


*Ippol ethum......
Onnu Shemi...........*

----------


## Santi

good questions lakooran ....nice interview .... :Clap:

----------


## Saaradhi

good interview................................... :Clap:  :Clap: 

why didnt ask abt the surprise element of film............ angane onnundo ennu chodhichilla............

anyway FK exclusive kallaki....................... :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005: 
 :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005: 
 :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005: 
 :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:

----------


## KHILADI

> *Maatti................*


 :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Ninte:

----------


## Rohith

thnx lakkoorji...

----------


## Samachayan

*thanx abcd and Lakkooran..
Enthaa ee PFC? 
*

----------


## abcdmachan

> *thanx abcd and Lakkooran..
> Enthaa ee PFC? 
> *


*Passenger Film Cheythayaal..........
(Passion For Cinema)
*

----------


## Shankarannan

Thanks Lakkooran and machan

----------


## KHILADI

> *thanx abcd and Lakkooran..
> Enthaa ee PFC? 
> *


Ithra naalaayittum arinjoodaa..Ivane ban cheythekku :salut:  :Icecream:  :Icecream:

----------


## Rohith

> *Passenger Film Cheythayaal..........
> (Passion For Cinema)
> *


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## National Star

> 


athu courtesy karnan mahadevan aanu 

sasneham 
National Star

----------


## National Star

Thanks Lakooran and abcd and pfc...  :Coolthumb: 

Arjunan saakshi  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## Rohith

> athu courtesy karnan mahadevan aanu 
> 
> sasneham 
> National Star


aano...?? kidilam karna......

----------


## abcdmachan

> athu courtesy karnan mahadevan aanu 
> 
> sasneham 
> National Star


*Athe......
Karnan Macha kazhinja divasam ivide aarodo paranjatha.....* :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## abcdmachan

*Thanks PFC.........
Lakku Annan Kidukki.......*

----------


## MALABARI

adipoliyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...


pfc annaaaaaaaaaaaa...njaan padipichathonnum marannittilallo alle....

----------


## ALEXI

Thanks macha.

----------


## Rohith

arelum dnld cheythitundel onnu mail cheyyu..

----------


## san

thanks abcd & lakku for conducting the interview  :FK ROCKZ: 

PFC/Sid,

All the best for project  :thumright:  
Hope it gets more critical acclaim and becomes a bigger success than passenger  :Boo hoo!:  
Aadyamaayi member aakunna forum, forumkeralam enno  :Rolleyes: 

Lakku,

Pazhaya interviews okke hotseat-lekku maattu. Christmas movies for example.

----------


## Saathan

kurachu kazhinju kelkkam....

----------


## kallan pavithran

thanks abcd and lakkur...

arjunan sakshi oru kidilam success kitunna movie akatte ennu asamsikkunu

----------


## asish

thanks lakooji ...........  and abcdji

----------


## Saathan

48 views kittiyallo...

----------


## Saathan

nannayittundu lakkoo bhai...
pettannu theernna polle thonni... 15 mins venamayirunnu...

----------


## JOYEL BAI

Thanks abcd & lakku...gud job

----------


## noonu

thanks  abcd and lakooran

----------


## AnWaR

thanks abcd and lakkooran...

----------


## veecee

kidukki  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Balram

thnx lakkorji... valare short aaya pole thoni..  :Confused:

----------


## ABE

*Thanks Prasanth and Praveen, hope this one also hits the bullseye............*

----------


## ABE

*Lakoor costine patti chodikkamayirunnu, ethra theateril release ennum...*

----------


## Balram

> *Lakoor costine patti chodikkamayirunnu, ethra theateril release ennum...*



ennittu padam pottumo ennariyan alle...  :Tt2:

----------


## ABE

> ennittu padam pottumo ennariyan alle...


Oh! kandu pidichu kalanju... :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  small robber :Tt2:  :Tt2:  :Tt2:

----------


## samsha22

good interview..
ini kelakatte...
Padam hit aayathinu shesham mattoru interview koodi pratheekshikunnu..

----------


## abcdmachan

> ennittu padam pottumo ennariyan alle...


*Ningalu Puliyaanu ketta........*

----------


## Rayamanikyam

Thnx.............

----------


## sweety pie

thanks abcdmachan and lakookaran for the interview!!

----------


## drishyan

good interview... thnx a lot abcdmachan and lakookaran

sasneham
salil drishyan

----------


## Rambo

thanks abcd thanks lakhooooo

----------


## Balram

> *Ningalu Puliyaanu ketta........*



 :Njanaaramon:

----------


## Aru

Thanks ABCD & lakkoran machans for the xclusive interview.....

----------


## kiran

thansk for the interview

----------


## Saathan

150 views....

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Thanks for the update.. Personally, mattu interviews vechu nokumbol ithu athraku angotu sheri aailla ennu thonunnu. 

Rather than asking about M's decisions, Arjunan Sakshi enna film'ne kurichu kooduthal chothikam aairinnu like other co-stars, Ann Augustine's 2nd movie, it's prod cost, future movies..

----------


## Devarajaprathapavarma

Thanks friends

----------


## Saathan

> Thanks for the update.. Personally, mattu interviews vechu nokumbol ithu athraku angotu sheri aailla ennu thonunnu. 
> 
> Rather than asking about M's decisions, Arjunan Sakshi enna film'ne kurichu kooduthal chothikam aairinnu like other co-stars, Ann Augustine's 2nd movie, it's prod cost, future movies..


ee points enikkum thonni  :Raman:

----------


## Munaf ikka

ith hot seatlekku matoo.......

----------


## drishyan

അര്*ജുനന്* സാക്ഷിയുടെ പരസ്യങ്ങളും പ്രോമോകളും നാളെ മുതല്* മാധ്യമങ്ങളില്* വന്നു തുടങ്ങുമെന്ന്* രഞ്ജിത്ത് ശങ്കര്* പറഞ്ഞു. പുതിയ വാള്*പേപ്പറുകളും ഫോട്ടോകമായി സിനിമയുടെ വെബ് സൈറ്റും തയ്യാറെടുത്ത് കഴിഞ്ഞു. അവസാനമിനുക്ക് പണികള്* ചെന്നെയിലും കൊച്ചിയിലുമായ് നടന്ന്* വരികയാണ്. ജനുവരി 28നാണ് അര്*ജുനന്* സാക്ഷി തിയറ്ററുകളിലെത്തുന്നത്.

à´¸ിà´¨ിà´®ാà´്à´ാà´´്à´: à´ർà´ുà´¨ൻ à´¸ാà´്à´·ി - à´µിà´¶േà´·à´്à´à´³്*

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

*Great Workkkkkkkkkkkkk*

----------


## Giggs

Thanks abcd & Lakkoorji   :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## drishyan

5 more days to go...

Photos from RanjithSankarAdmirers | Facebook

----------


## drishyan

> 5 more days to go...
> 
> Photos from RanjithSankarAdmirers | Facebook

----------


## Lakkooran

*All the Best PFC*

----------


## Saaradhi

ohhhhh.. lakkooran all the best paranjapo enthoru negative touch.........................

hehehe...........   :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye: 

innu onnude interview cheyaamaarinnu........ AS ne patti maathram chodhikukaa....  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## kcsugeesh

Thanks for these

----------


## Lakkooran

> ohhhhh.. lakkooran all the best paranjapo enthoru negative touch.........................
> 
> hehehe...........  
> 
> innu onnude interview cheyaamaarinnu........ AS ne patti maathram chodhikukaa....


PFCkku vendi ettavum kooduthal thread ittathu ee eliyavan aaanu :Yahoo: 
Padam irangiya bdivasam thread. 50 adichappo thread. 100 ayappo thread.
PFCyude bhopal threads pole  :Cool:

----------


## Saaradhi

> PFCkku vendi ettavum kooduthal thread ittathu ee eliyavan aaanu
> Padam irangiya bdivasam thread. 50 adichappo thread. 100 ayappo thread.
> PFCyude bhopal threads pole


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 
 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 

naale fdfs kaanumo?? bang kure theatres il undallo...... :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Lakkooran

> naale fdfs kaanumo?? bang kure theatres il undallo......


Me @ Pathanamthitta now. Padam undennu ee posteril kandu.
But townil onnum posters illa. Undel pokanam ennundu.. :Chinese:

----------

